# Hyatt Purchase Question



## Remy (Dec 27, 2013)

Let's say I purchased a Hyatt timeshare sand have 2200 points to burn each year and I'm ok with one bedroom units and 4 to 5 day stays. How prevalent is a Hyatt ski location during ski season using points? Are people finding trades into Marriott via II very frequently in their ski locations such as Breckenridge?

I'm 50/50 on making this purchase and don't know much about the system. Ski locations are most important to me but I'd be hard pressed to pay to buy into one. I read other threads but they don't seem to give much in the way of examples beyond "it's difficult". I'm ok with difficult if it means I'm at the start of the season or I'm doing a 4 night stay, but not if I'm looking at no availability year after year.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 27, 2013)

Remy said:


> Let's say I purchased a Hyatt timeshare sand have 2200 points to burn each year and I'm ok with one bedroom units and 4 to 5 day stays. How prevalent is a Hyatt ski location during ski season using points? Are people finding trades into Marriott via II very frequently in their ski locations such as Breckenridge?
> 
> I'm 50/50 on making this purchase and don't know much about the system. Ski locations are most important to me but I'd be hard pressed to pay to buy into one. I read other threads but they don't seem to give much in the way of examples beyond "it's difficult". I'm ok with difficult if it means I'm at the start of the season or I'm doing a 4 night stay, but not if I'm looking at no availability year after year.



I'd say it depends which ski locations.  Do a search in Sightings/Distressed -- this will give you an idea of what pops up in II after ongoing searches are filled.  Hyatt HSL has ski weeks available periodically in II (then again, demand seems to be higher in summer than winter for Tahoe).  Not sure about CO resorts but I'd check II first.

If you want a specific location on a specific date, I'd say you are better off buying into the system.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 27, 2013)

I use my Hyatt points almost exclusively to ski.

I have found availability at Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek, Main Street Station in Breckenridge, High Sierra Lodge in Tahoe, and Grand Aspen all relatively easy to get if you make a request one year in advance.  

The Park Hyatt in Beaver Creek and Northstar Lodge are tough.  In both cases, there are a very limited number of units.  The Park City property is even tougher for the same reason, I have never heard of anyone securing a reservation there.

Hyatt points are a great trader in II, but if you're ski-oriented there are only a limited number of properties that you have a real chance at because good Marriott weeks are all going to go to Marriott owners.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 27, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> I use my Hyatt points almost exclusively to ski.
> 
> I have found availability at Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek, Main Street Station in Breckenridge, High Sierra Lodge in Tahoe, and Grand Aspen all relatively easy to get if you make a request one year in advance.
> 
> ...



Park Hyatt -- Probably because of the reasons you mentioned (limited units) and the fact that Park Hyatt is Hyatt's boutique luxury brand.  They are exclusive properties (only 25 or so) catering to the elite travel -- this brand translates over to the residence club side.  Lots of demand and little availability - owners probably rent vs. trade units.

Ditto on Marriott advice.  You will likely need a Marriott unit to secure one due to preference except maybe for the rare flexchange opportunity.

-ryan


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2013)

ondeadlin said:


> I use my Hyatt points almost exclusively to ski.
> 
> I have found availability at Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek, Main Street Station in Breckenridge, High Sierra Lodge in Tahoe, and Grand Aspen all relatively easy to get if you make a request one year in advance.
> 
> ...



Since you're a skier too I'll ask bluntly, would you buy 2200 in Hyatt to almost exclusively use for Colorado skiing?


----------



## johnstifter (Dec 31, 2013)

*Pass on the Hyatt - exchanges for skiing are very slim*

I own 2200 points with the Hyatt Sedona. Over the last 5 years or so I have found it very difficult to exchange to other Hyatts in ski destinations during the ski season. Its not impossible, but in my opinion based on my experience it likely wont happen every year. 

I also own with Marriott and Starwood, both of which I have found to be far easier systems to make exchanges within. If you decide to go with Hyatt, and want to ski every year, I would only buy at a Hyatt ski destination that you can go back to every year and use without needing to make an exchange - otherwise go with one of the other more flexible companies.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 31, 2013)

John,

I also own 2200 points at Hyatt Sedona and ski every year at Hyatts.  Pretty much always get the week I want, given the limitations I described above.

Not sure why our experiences would vary so much.


----------



## lizap (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't speak regarding ski season, but thus far I have found Starwood easier for internal exchanges during peak times than Hyatt, probably because Hyatt is smaller and more Hyatt owners hang on to their weeks.  I think it is good advice to buy at a ski resort if you want to be assured of getting a ski week.  




johnstifter said:


> I own 2200 points with the Hyatt Sedona. Over the last 5 years or so I have found it very difficult to exchange to other Hyatts in ski destinations during the ski season. Its not impossible, but in my opinion based on my experience it likely wont happen every year.
> 
> I also own with Marriott and Starwood, both of which I have found to be far easier systems to make exchanges within. If you decide to go with Hyatt, and want to ski every year, I would only buy at a Hyatt ski destination that you can go back to every year and use without needing to make an exchange - otherwise go with one of the other more flexible companies.


----------



## Remy (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone ever able to use II to get into the Grand Lodge Peak 7 in Breck? I went ahead with the purchase. If I don't get in to a ski resort I'm okay with using my home week or playing around with the exchanges elsewhere in that year. Thanks for all the thoughtful advice.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 9, 2014)

Remy,

Hyatt week is split very specially.  

If you are talking about 4 day stay, you are talking a 4 weekday reservation.
If you are talking about 5 day stay, you are talking a 3 day weekend reservation and a 2 day weekday reservation, needing 2 reservation fees.

Each resort have checkin on different days so the weekend days and weekdays may vary from resort to resort.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 9, 2014)

Remy said:


> Anyone ever able to use II to get into the Grand Lodge Peak 7 in Breck? I went ahead with the purchase. If I don't get in to a ski resort I'm okay with using my home week or playing around with the exchanges elsewhere in that year. Thanks for all the thoughtful advice.



I have traded into Grand Lodge three times during ski seasons with my Hyatt points, but in fairness one was a non-holiday December week (which should be an easy trade).  The other two were last week of March.


----------

